# share of the truth



## arturolczykowski

HI,
I have a problem to get the meaning of this sentence:

These Seven Laws were given to Noah, as the progenitor of all  mankind, this being their permanent share of the truth, containing both  spiritual and material benefits appropriate to them.

I translated it as:

Te Siedem Praw zostało dane Noemu - praojcu całej ludzkości - i jest trwałą częścią prawdy, zawierając w sobie stosowne korzyści duchowe jak i materialne. 

Especially the part "this being their permanent share of the truth" make it difficult to translate for me.... I am also not sure what "this being..." phrase refers to.


Any thoughts?


----------



## kknd

Przetłumaczyłbym to zdanie następująco: „Te/Wspomniane «Siedem praw» dane zostało Noemu, jako praojcu całej ludzkości, co jest ich trwałym udziałem w prawdzie, zawierającym odpowiednie dla nich korzyści tak duchowe jak i cielesne.” Zamiast frazy „co jest” pierwotnie zastanawiałem się nad „będąc”, jednak sądzę, że wspomniane zdanie (mające jak się nie mylę charakter masoński?) ma mieć rejestr wysoki, stosowny dla tekstów biblijnych – dlatego kalki językowe z łaciny/hebrajskiego nie powinny być tu problemem.


----------



## BezierCurve

Czy "mankind" nie jest tu potraktowana zbiorowo (their, them, jak np. "police"?). Wówczas po polsku byłoby to:



> ... jako praojcu całej ludzkości, co jest *jej* trwałym udziałem w prawdzie, zawierającym odpowiednie dla *niej* korzyści tak duchowe jak i cielesne.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Zastanawialem sie nad tym....


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Czy "mankind" nie jest tu potraktowana zbiorowo (their, them, jak np. "police"?). Wówczas po polsku byłoby to:


 Oczywiście, to ma o wiele więcej sensu! Popieram. Łatwo się zwieść i odnieść *their* do praw. Jednak zdanie można jeszcze ulepszyć.


----------



## mcibor

Mankind jest słowem niepoliczalnym, więc po angielsku byłoby "its", a nie "their"

Wg mnie zostało przetłumaczone poprawnie, że "their" odnosi się do Siedmiu Praw

Dłuższy cytat oryginalnego tekstu brzmiał:

Mankind  was presented with moral obligations from the moment of its Creation.  Man was bidden by G-d to keep seven Laws which form the basis for a well functioning society.  These Seven Laws  were given to Noah, as the progenitor of all mankind, this being their  permanent share of the truth, containing both spiritual and material  benefits appropriate to them."   (A Light to the Nations - Rabbi Yoel  Schwartz).


----------



## Szkot

mcibor said:


> Mankind jest słowem niepoliczalnym, więc po angielsku byłoby "its", a nie "their".



But, as BezierCurve pointed out, we do sometimes use _they _with singular nouns representing collections of people.  The text only makes sense if 'this' refers to the seven laws, and 'they' to mankind, even though the author does use _it _to refer to mankind in the previous sentence.  I assume the author is not writing in his original language.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Dziekuje wszystkim za uwagi. Osobiscie sklaniam sie do widzenia w "this being..." jako odniesienia do dania siedmiu praw, a "their" i "them" do mainkind...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Naoisałem wcześniej, że zdanie można jeszcze ulepszyć,
moja propozycja: 

_Te «Siedem praw» dano Noemu, jako praojcu całej ludzkości, jako jej trwały udział w prawdzie, zawierający odpowiednie dla nich korzyści tak duchowe jak i cielesne._
 
Faktem jest, że *their* jest dwuznaczne, i może się odnosić zarówno do praw jak i ludzkości. Tłumacz musi dokonać wyboru opartego na kontekscie i znajomości myślenia autora (na ile to możliwe).


----------



## arturolczykowski

Przetlumaczylem podobnie: 

Te Siedem Praw danych Noemu - praojcu całej ludzkości - jest jej  wiecznym udziałem w prawdzie i zawiera w sobie korzystne dla niej dobra  duchowe i materialne.


----------

